# DAS Smart Cut Pro Question



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I have the DAS program Smart Cut Pro and need some help using the "Custom" setting in the "Placement" tool. I want to be able to better place stones in curved areas. I've played around a little with the custom dialog box, but am unsure what all the setting mean exactly. Has anyone found certain settings that work well with SS6 and SS10 stones?


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Can you give me an example of what you mean. I usually keep my placement tool on 3-4.5mm spacing on raster unless I'm going to use a fill and then I play around with it a bit.

April


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Go to Tools>Placing Tool and the Placement dialog box opens up. Instead of choosing Raster under "Procdedure", you can choose "User" which will then bring up another box with more parameters that you can change. If I knew what "Tool", "Path Adjustment" and "Overlap" meant exactly I could place the circles in a better pattern within circular areas. I've seen it done, I just do not remember what those adjustments were or why.

I think the Placing Tool was a recent "add on" to the software by DAS in order to put rhinestones on a path easily. However, they did not update the manuals and there is no mention of the Placing tool in the book that came with Smart Cut Pro, or at least not my version.

I guess I will have to call them Monday. It's not that I mind calling, but I work a daytime job and it is difficult to be able to do so during the day so I was in hopes someone here could enlighten me on this.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have the older version without that feature or i would help,, get ahold of charles,, he is a member here,,, i am not sure if he has that version or not,, 
Cant hurt to ask..


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay, this is what I have discovered just playing around with the settings in the user fill dialog box..
Path adjustment = distance of inside contour line from the object 's outline and is the limit of the fill. Smaller the number the closer to the outside edge. With the value radio button checked, change the number in the box under the value button.
Overlap=distance between fill line paths. Larger the number the further apart lines will be. I like to use 0.15. 
This works with both the hatch and the island fills. Island fills work nicely when these numbers are adjusted and the lines will follow the contour of the object from the inside out. There will be adjustments to the stone placements, but isn't there always
Draw or import some shapes and play with these settings. Island fill works best with larger shapes.
That's what I have figured out and I am still playiing. Haven't played with the path adjustment, inline or path adjustment, outline options yet.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks boomer, and the island fill is the one I use the most,, it gives a smooth line instead of a jagged line of stones, on the exterior, but if it is still a lil jagged, put a outline around it,,, to clean it up.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks so much PJ and Sandy Jo! I'm going to give this a try and see what happens with my curved objects.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Vida - the .15 setting I generally use is based on 3.2 circle as that is the size I usually do for my templates. If you have any questions, you know where to find me


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, I'll be darned! DAS had a webinar on this very subject yesterday and I was able to join and and learn how to do this by watching. Thanks DAS!!!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Vida
Was I correct in what I posted? I missed the webinar. Forgot to sign up. Darn, sounds like I really needed to watch this one.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I love the webinars,, 
woohoooooo 

do you also know past webinars some of them are recorded and you can go back and watch them,,,,, check it out
Have a great weekend....
MMM


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Boomerbabe said:


> Vida
> Was I correct in what I posted? I missed the webinar. Forgot to sign up. Darn, sounds like I really needed to watch this one.


You were pretty close to what they showed  AND if you missed the webinar, it should be on their site soon, recorded so we can all watch it again too.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Vida, I was just getting back in this thread to tell you that there was a new webinar on this subject. I see you already discovered it.  I needed this info too, and the webinar really cleared some things up for me.

It is recorded on the owner's page. I'm going to watch it again.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

That is funny, it made me go back and watch some of the webinars that are on the site,, too,, and saw a great inline, out line one made for sports tails, and spiritwear,,,

MMM


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Which one was that , MMM?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Remember we were talking about the sports tails,, and going from thick areas to skinny,, 

well i went on the Das site and punched in sport tails, and a webinar, video came up with sports tails, and it talked about doing the inline outline feature, 

It also showed it on fonts, for School Initals, like

BHS

If you can't find it, let me know

and then i think i watched 5 more, lol
you know how it goes,,,, 

MMM


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Found it, I think. Thanks.


----------

